# Anubias Nana Bloom



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Although the picture is a tad on the bloom side, not much choice here with a 2MP camera.

I was so tickled pink about the fact that my Nana was blooming I had to share it with you.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I can't see the pic when I click on it... is it a bad link or trouble on my end. from the thumbnail it looks pretty nice but tough to see. Congrats on the bloom


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Davis, it is not you, I can't get it either.


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

Link is messed up...

"http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/!p!http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/attachment.php?attachmentid=4762&d=1179439721"

Real link is this...
"http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/attachment.php?attachmentid=4762&d=1179439721" but we can't make out the flower since the picture is blurry. I would love to see a cleaner shot if you have some time.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes, I found that the problem is when you hit a link it this site, that it adds it to what is already in the address bar instead of replacing it. Makes it kind of a pain to have to go up and strip out the first part between the Http"s

Hope it gets fixed soon.


Anyway, can't see it too well, but I think I have located what you are trying to show and that is pretty cool.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Sorry for the oopsy, I had no Idea there was a bug in the system until a couple of days later.


----------

